# Tipps & Anregungen gesucht



## Dark_Fighter (29. Juli 2004)

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen mit der Seite meines Vaters angefangen, konnte jedoch wegen der Schule längere Zeit nichts machen, jetzt gefällt mir das Design nicht mehr so wirklich und ich weiss auch nicht ob die Navigation für eine Praxis Seite gelungen ist. Und diese Balten wo jetzt Test steht sind sowieso grauenvoll, habt ihr da eine Idee? Ich wollte vielleicht ein Muster oder so drauflegen.

Hier  einmal die Seite was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## JojoS (29. Juli 2004)

Also dieses Javascript menü ist echt zu langsam. Entweder du nimmst da ein Schlankeres konzept, oder du musst einen ganz anderen Menüaufbau verwenden. Was sonst vorallem auffällt sind die Logos links und rechts, die Passen nicht so richtig.
Weiter zum Menüaufbau kann man nix sagen, weil noch keine strucktur hervorgeht. (Ich bezieh mich da gerade auf deine beiden Seitenbalken, was kommt in die rein, wenn du schon alles in das Scriptmenü packst. ) Für kleinere Auflösungen wäre die Seite ungeeignet.
Naja hoffe dir geholfen zu haben. 
Arbeite übrigens auch am Marienplatz.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (29. Juli 2004)

Naja die Logos müssen bleiben, weil die sind schon vorgegeben duch Visitenkarten, Briefkopf usw. D.h. ich müsste halt das drum herum ändern. Mit den Seitenbalken ist das auch noch so eine Sache wir wollten da sozusagen kleine News reinmachen, jedoch braucht man die nicht auf jeder Seite, aber man kann es ja jetzt auch nicht mitten auf die Home Seite setzten. Ist es denn eigentlich schlimm wenn die Seite nicht immer die gleiche Struktur hat? Also wenn mal sein ein Balken (oder ich mache dann vielleilcht einfach nur einenKaten hin) fehlt .
In den Linken Seitenbalken wollte ich eigentlich die Navigation nochmal reinmachen, also das was ausgefahren wird.
Was sagt ihr denn zu den Farben ist das so ok oder etwas zu hell? Ich wollte nicht die ganze Seite in dem dunklen blau aus den Logos machen. Und wie findet ihr die Idee und die umsetztung mit dem Bild vom Marienplatzt oben im Header?


----------



## JojoS (29. Juli 2004)

wie schon gesagt,  die Seite ist insgesammt zu breit, schon bei 1024 * 768 sind Scrollbalken zu sehen. Ich würd mir auch vorher genau überlegen wie viel Inhalt so eine seite braucht. Nicht jede seite muss direkt übers Menü erreichbar sein. Ich würde die Farben hell lassen, das drückt nicht so. Bei dem Marienplatzbild stimmt die Qualität nicht ganz. Kletter nochmal auf den Alten Peter und mach ein neues ohne Kompression. Man sieht hier irgendwie fragmente.


----------



## wer ist Peter (29. Juli 2004)

mir gefällt die Navigation, schaut echt hammer aus, kannst du noch das Aufsahren schneller stellen
-wie shcon gesagt würde ich alles bisschen kleiner machen...
>>mach doch eifnach die logos und die Ekcen auf denen die lLogos liegen kleiner und mach einen Balken weg


----------



## Visu1 (30. Juli 2004)

Eine kleine Bemerkung du hast im Explorertitel einen Rechtschreibfehler statt Medizin Midizin


mfg. Visu


----------

